# Matejek Dam



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm planning on going to matejek dam this weekend for a fishing tournament from 7am to 2pm. Does anyone know how fishing has been there? what would be a good lure to use and where to fish. I know the lake well so i should know where you are talking about on the lake to fish. 
thanks a lot


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Sheep Sh*t has always been good, not sure about the water level there now though.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

What do u mean sheep sh*t?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

That is where we used to do pretty well when I fished it alot. Other spots, depending on the boundaries and ice conditions, by the dam by the rocks midway to the tower or around the bend to the right of the boat dock.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

u are talking about matejcek in lankin, ND right? i know where u are talking about i think. how deep did you used to fish? we fish there in the summer and a few times ice fishing but we never catch any, we usually go to the west side of the lake for ice fishing. I got a contour map of the lake today at school so i have about 8 spots planned out for the tournament to try. one is about 300 feet from the boat ramp to the south east kinda by the tower would that sound right? its looks like on the map by how close the lines are that it goes from about 40 ft to like 15 ft kind of fast so i looked for stuff like that on the map, that i would like to try. 
thanks


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

We usually did best for walleye in the 15-25 ft section and 15 ft and under for the northerns. I have not fished there much in the last 10 years so take my advise with a grain of salt.

I used to fish it a lot when it was a great trout/walleye fishery.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

i just wanna say thanks steve for the help, it turns out that there were more then 400 people fishing and the lake was packed. we went to the farthest little bay to the west in 17 feet of water and limited out. we caught 20 fish but had to throw 10 back because we didn't want to have our limit too quick so we kept all fish over 1/2 lb. we threw back some nice 1/2 pounders too. caught a 1.1lb eye and a 1.3 lb eye and my dad took 3rd for biggest walleye and i would have taken 4th with mine but it was only 1st,2nd and 3rd. but still worth the trip 
sounded liek the lake was dead, out of everyone we talked to no one else was catching anything, i guess we were just in the right spot
thanks!
matt


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Congrats Matt. :beer: Sounds like you guys did pretty good. What did your dad get for his walleye that was in the money?

Congrats again and glad I could help.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

he got $15 for 3rd biggest walleye. that's not that much and all but it was only 5$ a person to register so i guess it's alright. i don't know how much 1st was, but they gave away some nice door prizes. well i better go
thanks again stevepike!


----------

